# Planer knife setting gauge



## toddk22 (Oct 7, 2012)

I just bought a Delta 22-660 planer that has little use. It did not come with a gauge to set the knives. Delta has discontinued the part. Does anyone know where I can get one? Thanks


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that model, but the numbers make me think it's a later one that may have self indexing knives. If true, there would be no jig. If not true, you might try this thing from Grizzly. My first planer was a Delta 22-540, and the factory jig was so bad that I bought this...really helped getting the knives correct.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

When I bought my used, Boice-Crane planer, it had a shopmade knife setting gauge with it. It is made of aluminum, but I think one could be made from hardwood and work also.
Hope this gives you an idea.
The outer ends rest on the cutterhead body, and the knives are set to just touch the raised area in the center of the arc. Hope this makes sense.
I guess to make one, you should make it, with the old knives in the head to set the height.


----------

